# What has been your highest HHA score?



## meela (Jul 25, 2020)

Today I got my highest HHA score, 217,000! What has been your highest score? I'm interested in hearing how high it can go!


----------



## John Wick (Jul 25, 2020)

i don't read the letters from them, as all they say is I have trash in my main room, and I don't, unless the lost book item on my table is considered trash.

That sucks.
They looked awesome in NL, and didn't affect ratings.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2020)

I only have an S rating with a score of around 53,000. This is because I still only have one room in my house.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 25, 2020)

160k ish but i have roach from TT...... they dont seem to want to leave.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jul 25, 2020)

Just over 150,000.

Enough to get the gold, I'm happy.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2020)

Between 80,000 and 90,000.  I haven’t spent a ton of time in this game on my house though, lol.


----------



## aetherene (Jul 25, 2020)

184k.

It's probably gone down a little since I've put away the photos of the villagers who have moved out.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 25, 2020)

B rating and 16k or less score since I’m still working on expanding my house and I have no idea how to decorate it right now. I had some ideas but can’t do it without a lot of the HHD/NL furniture.


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 25, 2020)

I've gotten up to 240k, but that's because my aesthetic is rooms jam packed with furniture and I have a bunch of sets. Apparently the stone table and stool count as a set.
I also have a bunch of villager photos and I know they add a lot of points.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 25, 2020)

My score today says 182,924. Then they want me to use furniture of the same color even if they are from different sets, which I already do.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 25, 2020)

Mine is currently 181,978! I tried to make everything in my house red

I'm guessing HHA scores way more differently than it did in ACNL, because in ACNL I once reached 3 million points by doing a trendy themed house


----------



## marshallows (Jul 25, 2020)

my highest was around 222,000+ forgot the exact number but it was around there. curious to know any higher numbers myself


----------



## Uffe (Jul 25, 2020)

It was 83,000+. Then I took all the furniture out of each room to start fresh. I've been getting B tier lately, which I don't really care.


----------



## R. Planet (Jul 25, 2020)

172k

It would be much higher if I could think of a decent theme for my bottom right room.


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 26, 2020)

Uhm yeah.. my highest score is like 90k XD I am most proud of my upper room, which contains no more than 3 toilets, one of which is placed precisely under a running shower, and adjacent to a urinal.


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 26, 2020)

Congratulations! My score has sat around the 210k mark for a few weeks now. They are always complaining about my duplicate seasonal diys on the floor though  maybe  if we were able to store them that wouldn’t be a problem HHA!!


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Less than 200k, more in the 150’s and higher range.
I don’t play often, but that’s all I can remember so far.


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 26, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> Congratulations! My score has sat around the 210k mark for a few weeks now. They are always complaining about my duplicate seasonal diys on the floor though  maybe  if we were able to store them that wouldn’t be a problem HHA!!


a trick has been discovered where if in construction mode u put recipes on something like a table, then select clear the area, then they will be stored in your recycle bin


----------



## BalloonFight (Jul 26, 2020)

Mine is at around 176k at the moment, with my highest being in the mid 180k. A lot of that is due to a bunch of villager framed photos and some furniture sets. I'd be curious to know what the highest people have gotten ever though. I wonder if people have gotten 300k and above.


----------



## Barney (Jul 26, 2020)

Dunno, but I know I keep getting B ranks because my house is basically used for turnip and DIY storage except for a couple of rooms.

I'll get around to decorating my house eventually, but it's nowhere near as appealing as the island designing element of the game for me.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 26, 2020)

161K. I have too many DIYs and items laying around the floor, but it's my goal to move it all before next weekend's assessment!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 26, 2020)

I've sat at 140k-ish for weeks now. XD I like my basement (colourful work area), but HHA clearly doesn't like the 2+ colours scheme and my not using one furniture set. If I remember to, I might rearrange things down there just to finally get the gold trophy before next Sunday's evaluation.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 26, 2020)

Today I am on 113,768. Apparently my floor seat placement is good feng shui


----------

